# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Sint Maartenskliniek verlaagt prijzen - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Sint Maartenskliniek verlaagt prijzen*
*Blik op Nieuws -** 9 okt 2006*
Nijmegen - De Nederlandse Zorgautoriteit heeft minister Hoogervorst geadviseerd het tweejarig experiment met vrije prijzen bij de Sint Maartenskliniek te verlengen. De Sint Maartenskliniek is tevreden met deze uitkomst. *...* 
Experiment met vrije prijzen verlengd Zibb.nl
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

